# Comments and pages



## Solaris17 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey w1zz i was wondering if it were at all possible to add a comment option to peoples validations they send in...also the only way iv been able to get to my validations is by pasting the url in my title bar is their a shortcut yet on tpu?......Id also like to ask if ppl give validations is it at all possible to have it in list form by user. instead of scrolling through a bunch of them looking for a name. instead have a list of users who have submitted and click on their name to see their 1 or numerous entrys.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 7, 2007)

search function, hall of fame is coming.

not sure about the comments yet, will probably use a similar system like the case gallery with the exception that the thread is created on the 1st reply and not on initial submit


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 7, 2007)

ok cool


----------

